# How's Your Driving?



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

Soon Uber will be monitoring drivers very closely, with technology that allows your smartphone to detect hard braking and fast acceleration, and to discipline drivers who are deemed unacceptably skilled. Not sure if this a good thing or a bad thing, but as another intrusive monitoring device in our lives, it's rather creepy

http://www.news.com.au/technology/u...s/news-story/82a9b632a7da7de24dfa610db992af23


----------



## dcc. (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm more concerned about this draining my phone data/battery life than anything else tbh


----------



## Ben Hall (Apr 15, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> Soon Uber will be monitoring drivers very closely, with technology that allows your smartphone to detect hard braking and fast acceleration, and to discipline drivers who are deemed unacceptably skilled. Not sure if this a good thing or a bad thing, but as another intrusive monitoring device in our lives, it's rather creepy
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/technology/u...s/news-story/82a9b632a7da7de24dfa610db992af23


they are possibly collecting this information for the self driving car program


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

Ben Hall said:


> they are possibly collecting this information for the self driving car program


I think so too.

While its a bit creepy, I think it would improve my driving or at least illustrate the points to review. But I wouldn't want this to be monitoring my driving when I don't have a pax.... as I enjoy rally car driving around the suburbs in the early morning ! Fast accelerations, braking into tight corner turns, Uber would kick by butt out if they picked that up!


----------



## Ben Hall (Apr 15, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> I think so too.
> 
> While its a bit creepy, I think it would improve my driving or at least illustrate the points to review. But I wouldn't want this to be monitoring my driving when I don't have a pax.... as I enjoy rally car driving around the suburbs in the early morning ! Fast accelerations, braking into tight corner turns, Uber would kick by butt out if they picked that up!


its amazing waht you allow them to access just by downloading their app

*Uber knows when your phone is running out of battery*
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...-is-about-to-run-out-of-battery-a7042416.html

*Does Uber Even Deserve Our Trust?*
http://www.forbes.com/sites/chanell...oes-uber-even-deserve-our-trust/#1320063766d5

*UBER'S DELETED "RIDES OF GLORY" BLOG POST*
*http://www.whosdrivingyou.org/blog/ubers-deleted-rides-of-glory-blog-post*


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

Ben Hall said:


> its amazing waht you allow them to access just by downloading their app


Precisely why I have never been one to download phone apps (or chrome apps for that matter), unless its absolutely essential and makes my life easier. UBER app is... well.. the platform for me to use Uber so thats kind of critical.

But theyre a wellknown successful American company, so by default we can trust corporations like them. Right ? Right?


----------



## Ben Hall (Apr 15, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> Precisely why I have never been one to download phone apps (or chrome apps for that matter), unless its absolutely essential and makes my life easier. UBER app is... well.. the platform for me to use Uber so thats kind of critical.
> 
> But theyre a wellknown successful American company, so by default we can trust corporations like them. Right ? Right?


as you have given them access to the microphone, contacts, camera, phone identification etc its a little to late lol
there were cases in the USA a few years ago where uber were contacting people from partners contacts lists trying to recruit new drivers.


----------



## Ben Hall (Apr 15, 2016)

*Uber tracking customers, viewing address books under new agreement*

*http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/vi...t/news-story/4b7ded848f587d79fd03e2bf45f6f721*


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

Link only works for subscribers. Here's another article for those following this thread
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/jun/22/uber-ftc-privacy-customer-location-contacts


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Would locking the screen aspect assist in deterring the collection of braking/accelerating movement? Considering the accelerometer circuitry is used to auto rotate the screen aspect.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm thinking that the gyroscope is used for screen rotation. And there are three accelerometers, doesn't matter which why up the phone is mounted.


----------



## Coconutz (Mar 8, 2016)

This tech is for the new ctp green slip pricing structure coming next year to help further regulate and stabilise this new ride sharing economy. 
Unfortunately we still havent reached the final product as drivers so whats happening now will definitely change again raising the question of financial viability again for alot of Sydney drivers.
Im pretty sure this was addressed in a previous post when this first came out about 2-3 months ago.


----------



## Coconutz (Mar 8, 2016)

I stopped driving x a month ago and up til then i had 7 weeks in the excellent range. It is also tied into your momentum awards membership status.


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

Received my first report today. Both for braking and accelerating I got a "great work" comment. Anyone received different comments?


----------



## Drivingthecattlehome (Sep 13, 2016)

Ben Hall said:


> *Uber tracking customers, viewing address books under new agreement*
> 
> *http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/vi...t/news-story/4b7ded848f587d79fd03e2bf45f6f721*


Don't know about your phone but with Android 6+ you can control the permissions. My Partner only has access to location and camera for vomit photos.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Ben Hall said:


> *Uber tracking customers, viewing address books under new agreement*
> 
> *http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/vi...t/news-story/4b7ded848f587d79fd03e2bf45f6f721*


Thanks, Captain Positive. 
The agreement change (purportedly) relates to passengers' address books, NOT drivers.
As most passengers traded off their privacy for convenience years ago, for Spacebook etc, I can't imagine too many would be concerned.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

fields said:


> Received my first report today. Both for braking and accelerating I got a "great work" comment. Anyone received different comments?


Did you actually care?


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Did you actually care?


Not really since I know I drive smoothly. But where Uber keeps stats on me, I do appreciate knowing them.


----------

